
8th-Gen Intel Core I7 CPUs Are Quite a Bit Faster - DiabloD3
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/272291-8th-gen-intel-core-i7-cpus-are-quite-a-bit-faster
======
dmitrygr
Wow! That "ARTICLE" is 80% ad by scrollbar length. How did we ever get here on
the web? :(

~~~
tdb7893
People seem to dislike both ads and paywalls. I'm curious if sites will find
another way to monetize eventually.

~~~
dmitrygr
I can live with ads, but iff they make up < 50% of the page by area...

------
some_account
Overall the article is confirming that Intel keeps giving out minor cpu gains
of 10-15% on single core, which is hardly even noticeable.

It's only when apps and games start to truly use multi core that users will
notice higher performance.

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
Yup.

Pretty sure an i7-8700 is only about 40-50% faster than my nearly 6 year old
i7-3770.

I keep thinking "My system is 6 years old...it's time to upgrade" but I just
can't justify it. I'm still running DDR3 (Granted, 32 GB of it), so I'd need
to do the CPU/mobo/RAM trifecta.

------
nightcracker
At which point do you start wondering what corners Intel cut this time?

~~~
ddp
I'm sure they're just as bad as every other Intel chip has ever been.

